# Neues Echtzeit-Strategiespiel



## IFabian123 (4. April 2010)

Hey
Ich suche nach 1-3 neuen Strategie- Spiele...
Es sollte wenn möglich Echtzeit und nicht rundenbasiert sein(obwohl rundenbasiert auch nicht soooooooo schlimm wäre^^)
Ich spiele gerne SuM 2+ addon.

Mir wurde bisher Napoleonund Empire: Total War empfohlen(die sind rundenbasiert glaube ich??).
Dann noch Supreme Commander 2 und C&C 3, da C&C 4 sch**** sein soll.
Ich hääte gerne groooße Armeen, weiß nicht bei welchen Spielen, dass der Fall ist und am besten auch eine gute Grafik, habe ja die 5870 nicht umsonst gekauft^^

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## nfsgame (4. April 2010)

C&C3 ist nett, die Grafik auch. Aber selbst mit großen Armeeen und maximalen Details + AA/AF reicht ne 9800gt locker . Die 5870 wird sich langweilen, da kommt es eher auf die CPU an.

Nicht das neuste, aber mit Addons und nen bisschen ini-Tuning auch gut ist Age of Empires 3. Macht immer wieder spaß .


----------



## Crymes (4. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Stormrise?


----------



## seiender (4. April 2010)

Für 10 Euro solltest du mittlerweile Rome Total War mit beiden Eerweiterungspacks bekommen.
Defnitiv einen Blick wert!
Das beste Strategiespiel das ich je gezockt habe.
Und man kann damit wirklich sehr viel zeit verbringen.
Die Addons sind nur teilweise gute neuerungen, ich würde es erst installieren wenn du das Hauptspiel durch hast.


----------



## Hardwell (4. April 2010)

ja c&c 3 kann ich.dir auch empfehlen und auch den erweiterungspack kanes rache der is topp!
age 3 is auch net schlecht oder vll wenns was älteres sein darf auch age 2 des is zwischendurch auch mal witzig!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. April 2010)

Supreme Commander 2 ist auch das letzte  Aber der 1. Teil und das Addon dazu mit ein paar Moods 

Ich sag nur je 2000 einheiten von 8 Parteien also 1600 Einheiten prallen aufeinander Und die gute Graka wirst du da schon brauchen. Und es ist in echtzeit. Für mich ist es das non Plus ultra an Strategie Spielen zz.


----------



## IFabian123 (4. April 2010)

Ja also ich denke am Prozessor wirds auch net liegen (i7 920).
Werde mir dann mal C&C 3 bestellen + addon, Supreme Commander 1 werde ich nochmal nach schauen... denke aber das wirds auch sein

Dann nur noch 1 Spiel:

Von Stormrise noch nie was gehört. Sieht aber eher so aus, als würde man da ein paar Männer haben und sich irgendwo durchkämpfen müssen oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Wie sieht es denn mir der Total War Reihe aus????
Denkt ihr, dass Empire TW das beste ist oder das neue Napoleon

Age of Empire 3 habe ich schon, hat mir auch viel Spaß gemacht.
Wie gesagt große Armeen aber auch etwas Strategie^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. April 2010)

Und wie siehts mit End War aus ? Man hat auch eine Armee diemit der Zeit größer wird und macht auch spaß. Ist zwar kein Vergleich zu Sup Com aber ganz nett.


----------



## IFabian123 (4. April 2010)

Hmm. über Endwar habe ich noch gar nicht nachgedacht danke
Also sind C&C 3 und Supreme Commander eine gute Wahl?

Dann würde ich noch gucken was das 3. wird.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. April 2010)

Supreme Comander mit dem Addon Forgoten Alliance ist auf jeden Fall eine Gute wahl was dich nicht enteuschen wird. Zu C&C 3 kann ich nichts sagen. Aber was mir noch einfallen würde währe World in Conflict. Aber Supreme Comander ist definitiv das was du nach beschreibung suchst.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (5. April 2010)

Company of Heroes ist sehr gut.

Supreme Comander 1 ebenfalls.


----------



## aurionkratos (5. April 2010)

Neben den bereits genannten: Age of Empires II. Zwar relativ alt, aber mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht besser als Teil III.


----------



## Ich 15 (5. April 2010)

Ich muss auch World in Conflict, das hat zwar keine Massenschlachten dafür aber eine geniale Grafik.


----------



## windows (15. April 2010)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> Neben den bereits genannten: Age of Empires II. Zwar relativ alt, aber mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht besser als Teil III.


Viel besser. C&C 3 ist gut, falls du eher reale Spiele magst C&C Generäle.


----------

